# MOOOOO!



## quads (Mar 9, 2010)

The cows are happy that some of the snow is melting and now they have a place to run. Not that they run very often anyway!


----------



## kenny chaos (Mar 9, 2010)

nice looking fence


----------



## ChillyGator (Mar 9, 2010)

I believe that 4th one is going to have twins!


----------



## bogydave (Mar 9, 2010)

Pic 5 Makes it official.
Spring is there, in Wisconsin 
 (just not here) in Alaska

Great pics, thanks for sharing Spring, I needed that


----------



## quads (Mar 10, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> nice looking fence


'
Thanks!  That section there is new.  It's along the township road and it drifts heavily.  The town plow guys are rough on it some years and knock it all down.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 10, 2010)

Reminds of that movie, Kingpin. "I just got done milking your cow" "Oh ya, all we have is a bull"


----------



## quads (Mar 10, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Pic 5 Makes it official.
> Spring is there, in Wisconsin
> (just not here) in Alaska
> 
> Great pics, thanks for sharing Spring, I needed that


Yep, a newborn bull calf.  I brought him and mom in the barn shortly after I took the picture.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 10, 2010)

So it was the 1st time out of the barn for them since winter...that had to make 'em happy.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 10, 2010)

Do cows ever seem happy? Never been around them.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 10, 2010)

Quads it looks like there was just a little bit of fog.

On the cows running. We always noticed when the cows tended to run and kick up their heels, a rain or snow was on the way. This also reminds me of watching the chickens in the summer. If it started raining and they all ran for the coop, it would just be a shower. If they stayed out then it would be a steady rain. I never saw that one fail.


----------



## quads (Mar 10, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Quads it looks like there was just a little bit of fog.
> 
> On the cows running. We always noticed when the cows tended to run and kick up their heels, a rain or snow was on the way. This also reminds me of watching the chickens in the summer. If it started raining and they all ran for the coop, it would just be a shower. If they stayed out then it would be a steady rain. I never saw that one fail.


Lots of fog.  And you could be right about the cows indicating precipitation; pouring rain today!


----------



## quads (Mar 10, 2010)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> So it was the 1st time out of the barn for them since winter...that had to make 'em happy.


Actually, no.  We put them out quite a bit in the winter.  It's just that the snow is finally melting and they like that just as much as I do.


----------



## quads (Mar 10, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Do cows ever seem happy? Never been around them.


A happy cow is a quiet slow moving cow.  Pic #1 is about as energetic as they ever get.  But that pic is of a young heifer and they get kind of goofy sometimes anyway!


----------



## ohio woodburner (Mar 10, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who says happy cows come from California   :lol:


----------



## billb3 (Mar 10, 2010)

I miss the smell of cows in July and August.

Oh wait, no I don't. 



Almost all the milk farms here went belly up.

Actually, the cows smell OK, it's what they keep leaving behind.
They sure can be inquisitive, though.
They must think everyone that walks through their field has apples or something in their pockets.  


And if you think cow crap smells bad in the heat, you should be downwind of a mink farm  with some fish that's gotten a little bit old.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like the hot spot for cow tipping.


----------



## quads (Mar 10, 2010)

billb3 said:
			
		

> I miss the smell of cows in July and August.
> 
> Oh wait, no I don't.
> 
> ...


Ha ha!  I've heard that cow manure smells, but I couldn't tell you.  After growing up with it (and in it) I don't even smell it.  But mink or chickens or pigs......P U!

Almost all the small dairy farms are gone from here too.  We are one of the last ones in the area, out of what was once a dozen or two.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 10, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> billb3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would rather smell cow $#@% a few times a year then see a housing development go up where the farm and the fields used to be . . . but that's just me.


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 10, 2010)

One bull calf on the ground and all you'll need is one more to start your yoke, Quads... .  5 yrs. from now you may just have the best trained oxen in the state of Wisconsin.  I'm countin' on you.  

I like cattle.   Never had any, but I think they're way cool.  Great eyes, love the tongue up each nostril routine, and am amazed by 4 chambered stomachs.  Talk about efficient!  Is it true cattle can't support themselves on 3 legs the way horses can?  I've always wondered if that was "rural legend".  

The smell of freshly spread manure on West Side Rd. in N. Conway, NH was a definite rite of spring.  I never thought it smelled "bad", either.


----------



## quads (Mar 11, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> One bull calf on the ground and all you'll need is one more to start your yoke, Quads... .  5 yrs. from now you may just have the best trained oxen in the state of Wisconsin.  I'm countin' on you.
> 
> I like cattle.   Never had any, but I think they're way cool.  Great eyes, love the tongue up each nostril routine, and am amazed by 4 chambered stomachs.  Talk about efficient!  Is it true cattle can't support themselves on 3 legs the way horses can?  I've always wondered if that was "rural legend".
> 
> The smell of freshly spread manure on West Side Rd. in N. Conway, NH was a definite rite of spring.  I never thought it smelled "bad", either.


We've got three bull calves right now, but we don't keep them, they get sold.  Most people want them already weened (after I've done all the work of raising them) but I don't mind.  I enjoy feeding the little ones.  Probably not much chance of me ever raising an oxen team!  

I think cattle are way cool too.  I don't get too excited about horses, cows are my thing.  I have never heard that rural legend, but I have held one leg up many times, to look at an injury etc. and the cow never fell over!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 11, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Ha ha!  I've heard that cow manure smells, but I couldn't tell you.  After growing up with it (and in it) I don't even smell it.  But mink or chickens or pigs......P U!
> 
> Almost all the small dairy farms are gone from here too.  We are one of the last ones in the area, out of what was once a dozen or two.



quads, did you post that one above or did I? lol It just looks like something I'd post and we feel the same about the smells. I had to laugh when my oldest son one day after we'd been away from the farm for a bit and he said it was good to smell the smell of cows again when we went to his Grandpa's farm.

I remember when I was a young lad. If something would break, which always seemed to happen a lot on the farm, I'd tell my father and brothers to fix it and I'd go milk the cows. That was more pleasant work for me.


----------



## Stlshrk (Mar 11, 2010)

Most of the cows we have in this area are Angus. Very few dairy cows. So, my question is, does the first cow give you milk shakes by running? Couldn't resist!


----------



## quads (Mar 11, 2010)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's why I still milk the cows, even though I'm retired from most of the field work now.


----------



## quads (Mar 11, 2010)

NSearchOfTribalKnowledge said:
			
		

> Most of the cows we have in this area are Angus. Very few dairy cows. So, my question is, does the first cow give you milk shakes by running? Couldn't resist!


We have all kinds of cows around here.  Our herd used to be purebred registered Holsteins, but now not so much.  

Ha!  Actually, the first cow pictured doesn't give milk at all.  She's a heifer (hasn't had her first baby yet).


----------



## Cutter (Mar 11, 2010)

Great topic. As far as a cows balance, I noticed that the cow in the first pic only had one foot on the ground. I looked at that pic for quite some time and it never fell over.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 12, 2010)

NSearchOfTribalKnowledge said:
			
		

> Most of the cows we have in this area are Angus. Very few dairy cows. So, my question is, does the first cow give you milk shakes by running? Couldn't resist!



And if you feed the cow some Nestle chocolate syrup you can get chocolate milk.


----------



## quads (Mar 12, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> NSearchOfTribalKnowledge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the winter, chocolate shakes.


----------



## Czech (Mar 12, 2010)

Those pictures make me hungry....


----------



## quads (Mar 12, 2010)

I love beef, but I'd never knowingly eat a cow that I knew.


----------

